# Exposed Seams Dangerous?



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

I want to machine sew some pouches and other accessories, but I need to know if hedgehog toes get caught in exposed seams. If I make the seams hidden, will they dig and pull the threads loose? 

For my sugar gliders I only use no-sew pouches in their cage because they get into everything and I'm afraid they'll pull the threads loose and get tangled. Has this ever happened to anyone's hedgehog? 

The pouch I got from the breeder has exposed seams. She told me it's fine and so far I haven't had a problem. I've seen some other people put hand sewn items in their cages so I was just curious if tight or hidden stitches mattered.

Thanks


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Exposed Thread Danger?*

Exposed threads can get caught on their nails, toes, ankles, legs and cut off circulation. Fleece is recommended.


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Exposed Thread Danger?*

Edited Post: Sorry if I made it unclear what I meant. By exposed threads I meant exposed seams/stitches.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, they can still dig and rip the seams. But perhaps Nancy or some of the hedgie-bag makers around here can suggest techniques they use to hide the seams best.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I found this stuff called stitch witchery on a thread a while back and used it the other day it's super easy to use,no sewing required.
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=4721&p=38424&hilit=stitch+witchery#p38424


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

The tighter (smaller) the stitch is, the less likely anything will catch on it and pull the thread. In my experience, I've only used Stitch Witchery for hems as a temporary fix because it will inevitably will come apart after washing and drying a bunch of times. Though others may have used it with no problems; it may just be my bad luck! :lol: 
Another thing to keep in mind is that if you decide to use fleece, it is sort of cushy (not sure exactly what the word would be) and when you sew it together (such as for making a hedgie bag), the fleece will sort of puff up a bit and cover the stitches. I hope that makes sense!!

hihi, what is a no-sew pouch~ I'm really interested in how it's constructed! Thanks!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Exposed seams are dangerous. Below is a way to get around it. Cut 4 pieces of fabric. 2 will be for the outside and two for the inside. Then you stack them in a sandwhich- take an outside piece and put it right side facing up and then take the other outside fabric and place it right side facing down. Then take an inside fabric and put it right side facing up, then take the other inside piece and put it right side facing down. Sew through all 4 pieces on three sides. Turn in the right way by taking the top layer and pulling over the rest of the bag. Then roll the opening twice and sew down. It makes it nice becaues the opening will be stiffer because of all the layers and make it very easy for the hedgie to go into. There won't be any exposed seams or handstitching to do and your bag will be reversable too.

Hope it helps


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Exposed seams are dangerous. Below is a way to get around it. Cut 4 pieces of fabric. 2 will be for the outside and two for the inside. Then you stack them in a sandwhich- take an outside piece and put it right side facing up and then take the other outside fabric and place it right side facing down. Then take an inside fabric and put it right side facing up, then take the other inside piece and put it right side facing down. Sew through all 4 pieces on three sides. Turn in the right way by taking the top layer and pulling over the rest of the bag. Then roll the opening twice and sew down. It makes it nice becaues the opening will be stiffer because of all the layers and make it very easy for the hedgie to go into. There won't be any exposed seams or handstitching to do and your bag will be reversable too.
> 
> Hope it helps


Great idea~ I'm going to try that!


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

LarryT: Stitch witchery sounds very interesting. Did it work on fleece? The fabric care instructions say not to iron. I thought the fleece would melt from the high temperature.

mel2626: Thanks for the heads up about the stitch witchery. I bet it came off because of the high heat from the dryer.

A no-sew pouch. Cut slits along the edges of 2 pieces of fleece then tie them together. Use double knots so they'll stay tied better in the washing machine. 
This one is 1 piece of fabric folded over to minimize the amount of tying. I put snaps to use it as a bonding pouch, but little did I realize that sugar gliders are masters at untying knots.









Hedgieonboard: Rolling over the opening is a great idea. I've made hidden seam pouches before, but I don't use them inside my sugar glider cage because I've heard stories where gliders chewed/tore the hidden stitches and got stuck in between the fleece layers. Have you ever heard of a hedgehog doing this?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hihihi****e said:


> LarryT: Stitch witchery sounds very interesting. Did it work on fleece? The fabric care instructions say not to iron. I thought the fleece would melt from the high temperature.


Place Stitch Witchery between fabric layers. Cover with a damp press cloth. Set steam iron on wool and press for 10 seconds on each side. Do not slide iron.Allow to cool. Check if bond is secure. Press again if necessary.Washable and dry cleanable.

I have only washed and dried once so I don't know how long the bond will last but it does come in three strenghs. I also doubled it up for added bonding power. I can't sew a stitch so it works for me.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

hihihi****e said:


> mel2626: Thanks for the heads up about the stitch witchery. I bet it came off because of the high heat from the dryer.
> 
> A no-sew pouch. Cut slits along the edges of 2 pieces of fleece then tie them together. Use double knots so they'll stay tied better in the washing machine.
> This one is 1 piece of fabric folded over to minimize the amount of tying. I put snaps to use it as a bonding pouch, but little did I realize that sugar gliders are masters at untying knots.



Ok yes, the tie trick~ I've done that too. I made Miss Muffet a tuffet (or at least what I think a tuffet should be for her lol) by doing that and she loves it! I can't believe the gliders can untie things~ crazy cute little guys!

Larry, I haven't used it in a few years but they probably have made it stronger since then. Because for me back then, even before washing it, it would start to fall off! But it was so much easier sometimes than getting out a needle and thread that I would just do it again and again! :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There are many different kinds of the iron on fabric stuff. Don't buy the cheap stuff as it is garbage and will not last. The dryer does make it loosen. You can also get the same stuff by the yard and then cut strips to fit. It's probably cheaper to buy it by the yard.


----------

